# plant or insect on walls outside?



## etiennefamily (Aug 31, 2012)

Since we've moved into our house we noticed these "things" (not sure what they are) stuck on the walls outside. See the attached images.

They stick pretty good to the walls and we have to remove each individual one by hand. However a few months later they've come back.

We live in south Florida. The Fort Lauderdale area.

Can anyone help identify what they are? Are they plant or are they an insect? And can anyone recommend something to keep them away or keep them from sticking to the exterior walls (stucco)?

please advise.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "bag worm images".


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Old Joe's got it!:laughing::thumbsup::thumbup:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GZAG_enUS428US428&q=bagworms


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Call me nuts (and I am lol) but I just find insects amazing. What a neat way to hide there larvie right in plan site. Birds just think it's a pine cone and leave it alone.
If your seeing them out in the open like that I'd have to guess they has to be pine trees close to that area. They love hemlocks and Cedar trees. Once the larvie hatches there going to distroy the tree if not treated.


----------



## etiennefamily (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you. youve pointed me in the right direction.

seems what I have is "plaster bagworms" since Im in Florida.

again, thank you.

any advice on how to keep them away is most welcomed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You have to have an evergreen tree of some sort near by( at least you DID have one) You need to spray them when actively feeding, doing so now will have 0 effect, or you could just pick em off


----------

